# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Visionix vx36 wavefront lensmeter for sale (brand new)

## SMITHWORLDWIDE

*Greetings Fellow Professionals,

I am selling the following: Visionix vx36 wavefront lensmeter for sale (brand new)!!
Featuring UV and Blue Light Measurement.

The item is brand new, never used, and in an opened box. Respond via message for more details and inquiries.*

----------


## HJanidlo

> *Greetings Fellow Professionals,
> 
> I am selling the following: Visionix vx36 wavefront lensmeter for sale (brand new)!!
> Featuring UV and Blue Light Measurement.
> 
> The item is brand new, never used, and in an opened box. Respond via message for more details and inquiries.*


HI. Still available? How much? Heather

----------


## SMITHWORLDWIDE

Hello Heather. The machine is no longer available. I forgot to delete the post.

----------

